# Just got news (OT)



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I just got a call that my grandpa is in a coma. He has been in the hospital for almost two weeks with pneumionia (sp)~ he also has lymphoma and has been doing chemo for that. 
He was having some really rough days in the hospital (I can't do this anymore, just put me out of my pain, I just want to die, etc) and then other days he was doing alright and talking about taking a trip down to Santa Barbara in a couple months to see my brother~~
They said he could have anywhere from a few hours to a few days, they just aren't sure at this point. 
Please pray that if it's his time to go that he be in no pain and pass peacefully....I have come to terms with the fact that the end may be near, and I just don't want him to suffer anymore.
I am off to the hospital now to be with my parents and my grandma...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, Katie, that's rough. I hope that your grandfather isn't suffering and is resting peacefully. I have lost three different relatives in the last three months and it isn't easy, _especially_ the grandparents! You've got so much going on right now too - not that timing is ever good, but take care.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your Grandfather. Do your best to be a comfort to your family and make sure you take care of yourself too. My prayers are with you.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

*Thoughts and Prayers*

Katie,

I am so sorry to hear that your grandfather is in a coma. How comforting for him that you will be able to be there for him. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
Sharon


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

This is such a tough time for your family. Perhpas it is time that the family have a conversation with the docs regarding your grandpa's wishes. Would he like his life prolonged? If it is decided that this is the end of the road, it is possible for it to be done gracefully and without pain. Ask about end of life orders. Is everybody in your family at the same place? Sometimes there is somebody afraid to let go.

My prayers are with your family at this difficult time.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Katie,
What horrible news to hear. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your loved ones.

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Katie I am so sorry to hear about your grandfather! I will keep you and your family in my thoughts during this hard time. :hug:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Katie,

Sorry to hear about your grandfather being in a coma. We will be thinking of you and your family..

Ryan


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Katie 
I am so sorry to hear about your grandfather but it sounds like he is ready .. I know my grandfather told us one Christmas he would not be there for the next Christmas and even though he looked fine to me at the time he was right he died in March .. 
It is never ever easy to lose a loved one .. but really hard to lose a Mom, Dad or Grandpa ..
Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Ahnold sends you a cuddle and a lickie .. .
Take care .


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Katie--
:hug:Sorry to hear about your Grandfather:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to read about your Grandfather's condition. I do pray he has no more suffering. It is hard to see that. My Dad passed away from cancer and he passed fairly quickly(13 days) after diagnosis......but it was a very tough 13 days...and hard to watch his pain. My best to you and your family :hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Katie,

I'm so sorry to hear about your grandpa. It's always so hard to lose a loved one, but there comes a time when they've had enough of the pain and the fight to survive. Having gone through that coma stage with several relatives, including my mother and my husband, I really feel they're halfway between this world and the next, and at that stage it is more peaceful for them.

My thoughts and prayers are with you all. God bless.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry about your grandfather. My thought are with you at this very difficult time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with your family at this time.

They know when it is time. My grandfather passed the week after we had thrown their 50th wedding anniversary. He was ailing, but held on I believe as long as he could for my grandmother. Take time to enjoy the memories and if you have a chance, talk to him...it makes it a little easier to deal with if you have the chance to say goodbye.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Katie, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh Katie, So sorry to hear this. Losing loved ones is very hard and even more so if they are in pain. 
We will keep you and your grandfather and family in our prayers and pray that he is not in any discomfort.
Please take care of yourself.
God Bless


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Katie,
I am sending prayers up for you and your family. God Bless.....
Carole


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

*Update* I just got home from the hospital. What an emotional rollercoaster~
I met my sister and her husband there. When we got to his room, he looked so peaceful. His breathing was very labored, and we noticed he had been disconnected from his iv's etc. The nurses said they had done everything they could to make him comfortable. We said our hellos to him and rubbed his hands, of course we got no responce with him being in a coma. We sat for a while just watching him, soaking it all in. We were having small conversation between ourselves when all of a sudden, he closed his mouth and opened his eyes! We hopped up and talked to him, and he answered us~! We were so shocked. Shortly after that my parents and grandma came back from the cafeteria and my grandma went right up to him and said over and over "I love you, I love you" and he answered right back "I love you too". It was the sweetest thing ever. I stayed for a while and visited with my grandma, then when it was time for me to go, I grabbed his hand and said my goodbyes, and that I would see him soon, and he said "yup, I will see you tomorrow, guarenteed...I guareentee that"...as he squeezed my hand...*sniff*
Who knows what the night will bring. Again all I can ask for is that he not be in any pain when his time comes. But that little buggar sure had our emotions going tonite!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Katie, I am so happy to hear these news! How wonderful that your grandfather was able to come out of his coma and I will be keeping you all in my thoughts and hoping that when it is time for him to go that he will go in peace. :hug:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie I am so very sorry to hear about your Grandfather. I am so happy to hear he awoke from his coma and got to hear how loved he is and you all got to hear him speak back to you. Katie be greatful he woke up and what comes of it now, he know how much he is loved and you are all there for him. I will say my prayers for him and hope his time is to remain with all of you.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Katie, :grouphug: I'm so sorry  What a touching moment you had with him. I really pray he recovers. I love my Grandparents SO much, it really wrecked me when I lost my Grandmother so suddenly. I really wish I would've gotten the chance to tell her how much I loved her. I did know she was going into surgery, but I didn't think she would never wake up  *tear*

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Katie I am so sorry to hear about your grandfather. My prayers are with you, may his passing be peaceful and may the memories live strong and offer comfort in times of sadness.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Katie our thoughts and prayers are with your family!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Katie,

I'm so happy you all had that moment. When my mother was in a coma I was devastated, wanting to say just a little bit more, even though I'd slept at the hospital for days and was with her most of the time. The doctor told me if they have something left to say they'll come back and say it . . . and she did. It so helps.

My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your grandfather. I do hope that he doesn't suffer as his time draws near. Both of my grandparents went fairly quickly and I see that as a real blessing. It is great all your family is around to draw strength from during this time. Not to mention a million doggy kisses.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Katie, what a wonderful moment you and your family got to have with your grandpa. I am sitting here in tears. remembering a similar time with my dad before he died. It is so wonderful to get those lucid moments to have a chance to to say I love you and goodbye. I hope he is comfortable and your grandma is doing ok. Hugs.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Katie, how fortunate you were to share that beautiful moment with your grandfather. No matter what happens you have my prayers for strength and comfort during this very difficult time. :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I also had a moment like that with my Dad before he passed. Try to just remember that words and not so much the surroundings/noises...those are hard to get out of your head. Enjoy every last moment you can Katie,till you are comfortable. :hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a touching moment to have and especially for your grandmother to be able to hear it back. I know you will cherish every moment and my thoughts are still with you and your family.

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. May God strengthen and comfort you all throughout this difficult time.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie, I'm sorry to hear about your grandfather. I know you are grateful for the wonderful moment you had with him. I know how difficult the waiting and wondering can be. I remember when my dad passed, we endured some waiting and wondering as well. 

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am soo sorry to hear about your grandpa...I pray that he is resting peacfully and he is not suffering with any pain. Hugs to you and your family. I still have both sets of my grandparent's and I know that they are getting older and older....just makes it really hard!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Katie,

What a wonderful and touching moment you had with your grandfather. I hope that when his time comes, he will go peacefully. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Your Grandpa's "I'll see you tomorrow" are true words.

I so firmly believe that people who love you always have their spirits with you...my Grandma died when I was 15 years old, and not a day goes by that I don't still feel her presence...same with my youngest brother...I just know he's with me somehow. Don't mean to sound "weird", but it's a very strong and palpable belief. I KNOW angels are real. The ones who love us are always part of who we are.

When my mom was dying in the hospital, one of the hospice nurses told us that she really was hearing everything we were saying, and that speaking to her and holding her hand would make a difference at the end. It really did, and the peacefulness of her death was a real gift to us. She knew we were there.

Prayers for you.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Katie, so sorry to hear about your grandad. I know what you mean by emotional rollercoaster. My prayers your family.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Katie,

I pray your family will find comfort during this time. Last moments can be the sweetest. I was with my aunt and grandmother when they died and I will always remember it.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your grandfather. Our thoughts are with him, you and your family in these hard times.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Aww Katie I'm so sorry about your grandfather. How wonderful that he woke up and was able to talk you. Prayers for only good days however many there may be.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

What a sweet story....he sounds amazing....

I am sorry you are going thru such a hard time ....

I am happy you all had that moment and pray for many more...

Hugs and sloppy kisses..


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you all so very much for your well wishes. Papa passed away peacefully this evening. He was back in a coma so he didn't suffer at all. His breathing just got more and more shallow until he was gone. As sad as I am, I know he is in a much better place now. A place where he is not in pain and can breath freely~~ until we meet again Papa... rest in peace~


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Katie,

I'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. 

Jill


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Katie, my heart goes out to you and your family in this time of sadness. I am so sorry for your loss, but be grateful for the sweet moment you had with him yesterday, and his promise to you that he would be here today and was I think that is an awesome moment to treasure for a long time.
God Speed to your Papa :angel:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Katie- I'm so sorry about your Grandfather's passing. What a special moment you all shared before he left. I'm sure you will treasure that always. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Katie, I'm so sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss, but it sounds like Grandpa called his wishes. Think about how you would want to die. I think it would be similar. I am happy for you you and your family in this sad time.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Katie, I am so sorry to you and your family during this very sad time. I am glad you all got to have your Grandfather last night and told one another how much love was shared. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Katie,

Prayers and good wishes for your family during your sadness. I hope your wonderful memories will be with you during this time.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Katie, I'm so sorry. My condolences to you and the family. ((hugs)) It is hard, no matter when or how it happens. Take care.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Katie, I am so sorry for your loss. It's never easy to say good-bye. Wishing you strength, peace and comfort during this difficult time.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Katie, I pray that your peace will be multiplied during this difficult time of the passing of your grandfather.


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Katie, my condolences and Yoyo's hugs go out to you and your family. I'm a nurse on a cancer ward so unfortunately I see families like yourselves way too often. However the most peaceful deaths that I see are those with family surrounding them and spending time with them, it is just so evident on the patients' faces. We are told that hearing is the last thing to go so when you are in the room, spending time with him, together with your family, he was bathed in the warmth and love that you all had for him, which I'm sure gave him such warmth and love. I'm so happy that you were able to spend time with him and say some final words with him. Yes indeed, until you meet again...


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

We are never ready for our dear ones to go. I pray that you will comforted by some wonderful memories you shared with him in the days to come.

Karen


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug:Katie, I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your grandfather, may his spirit live on through your memories and those who loved him.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Katie - so sorry about your Papa - it sounds very peaceful. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Katie, I am so sorry to hear the news. Losing my Papa was a very hard time in my life as well. We all here send our thoughts and prayers to your family during this difficult time!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hugs Katie! My condolences to your family. it sounded like you were all surrounding him in his last day and I'm sure he is at peace because of it.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

My prayers are with you during this tough time.....may he live on through your family and always remember you will meet again!!!!! Hugs to you all!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Katie and family I am sorry to hear about your Grandfather. My prayers and thoughts go out to you during this time.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Katie--I am sorry for you loss. I hope your memories of Papa bring you comfort at this time.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

:angel:Katie,
Iam so sorry for the loss of your grandpa. I know losing my grandparents was very hard for me. I will pray for you and your family, hoping you can find some comfort knowing he is in a better place.

My grandparents have been in heaven for many years now....they are always with me, just in a different way.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie, I'm so sorry for the loss of your grandpa. Steve and I send our condolences to you and your family. Let the memories of your grandpa comfort you.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Katie, I am so sorry to hear of your grandpa's passing. I'll be praying for peace and comfort for you and your family as you go forward. :hug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Katie, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy you all had that moment before your grandpa passed. God bless him in his transition and you and your family in this difficult time. I really believe love never dies, it just changes form.

Sending you warm, loving thoughts.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Katie,

I am so sorry for the loss of your grandfather. What a special moment you had with him to treausre. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Katie, so sorry for your loss. I wasn't with my grandparents when they passed, and even though it is a sad time, I wish I could have been there with them. Just keep the wonderful memories you have in your heart.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie,

I am so sorry to hear about your grandfather's passing. May God bless and strengthen you and your family in the days ahead. I truly believe this final journey for your grandfather will be the best he's ever taken! Cherish your memories.:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

My deepest sympathy to you Katie and your family. I know this is a very difficult time for you. Know in your heart that although you will miss him dearly,you will be together again. He is at peace now and pain free. No more illness,pain and struggles.:hug: God bless you and your family.:hug:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Katie I am so sorry to read of your papa's passing. I went thru this with my mamaw in August so I understand. It hurts but it is also a relief knowing they do not. I will pray for you and your family. 

Katrina


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

What a wonderful moment you had with your grandfather. I'm sorry for your loss but I truly think he is in a better place.
xxoox


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Our condolences to you and your family .. I know this is a difficult time for you ..


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Katie~ My deepest sympathy to you and your family. Losing a loved one is never easy. I'll be praying for a special peace for you all. :hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Katie,
My thoughts are with you and your family. 
Amanda


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Katie, so sorry to hear of your grandfathers passing. Saying special prayers for you and the family.


----------

